# Led lights and snow build up ??



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I was / am interested in upgrading to a led light bar. Then I thought for a second ..... when snow or ice may build up on my current 3 rotator halogen mini-lighbar the heat from the lights will keep the light clear. With Led's I can not imagine there is much heat at all.

Has anyone used a mini-led light bar in the winter? Does the snow and ice keep clear?

Thanks,


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I came on the site to ask the same question, except I just bought one the other day.. So this is an after thought. If no one answers before the next snow fall, I will let you know what I find out.

Rob


----------



## DJs Lawncare (Aug 16, 2003)

I bought a Mini LED Bar for my truck last year. The only thing that I had to do was brush it off before I started plowing. Once it was brushed off I didn't have any proplems with iut getting covered up again with snow. The big advantage of LED or traditional halogen rotators is the current draw is much less with LED's. Also the light doesn't seem to reflect off of every snow flake.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I bought a Whelen LED light bar last year, and there is almost no heat build up at all. Mine is a mag mount so I typically remove it after plowing and often it will have a small ice-build up on it. 

When I know there is a storm coming I will mount it before I go plowing so I don't have to clean the snow off the roof of the truck to stick it in place, now you could have a major ice-build up if it sits for a long period of time ( not moving, but in this case it would be the same for any light bar ). When this happens with-in a hour or so most of it disappears, so there must be some small amount of heat.

By all means don't let this be the decision maker on weather you buy a LED bar or not, LED is the way to go, and they are so much brighter then the Whelen strobe unit I had that ice is not an issue.


----------



## snyps (Oct 20, 2005)

I got a Sho-Me lightbar last week. I have to say the thing is sweet! I can't wait to see how much reflects off the snow. I hate the strobes when it snowing hard.

Buy one, they are worth it. Espically seeing that replacment strobes can be about $40, the more expensive led will pay for it self soon.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Thats my only gripe about my Whelen Liberty. If the snow and ice doesnt build up on the front of the bar, it builds up on the truck roof. Those lights dicipate NO HEAT at all. Thats the only downfall.....


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah liberty bars are nice ... but produce very little heat .... and really .... not to talk bad about any body with those bars .. but strobes produce a steady heat and if you let it stay on for about 25 - 30 min ... theres barely any snow around it ... people say the amps are better with LED VS Strobe ... yeah there is . but unless you plan on taking half your house with you while you plow ... to me .. strobes are just as good .... just me .002


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*lights*

they will always get build up of snow. It starts as ice and then the snow will stick to them. Plenty of people with dumps that switched out the rear lights for LEDs say they experience this problem constantly. There is next to no heat generated from LEDs.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

groundbreakers said:


> yah liberty bars are nice ... but produce very little heat .... and really .... not to talk bad about any body with those bars .. but strobes produce a steady heat and if you let it stay on for about 25 - 30 min ... theres barely any snow around it ... people say the amps are better with LED VS Strobe ... yeah there is . but unless you plan on taking half your house with you while you plow ... to me .. strobes are just as good .... just me .002


Yeah, I could see it being an issue for some, but I have a 145 amp alternator and two batteries, so I'm not worried about power draw on a few strobes.


----------



## victoryrider (Oct 30, 2006)

I use all LEDs, I personally think that the LED technology is awesome. I have not had any problem with snow build up, but if it does just brush it off. To keep me covered I have some in the back window and behind the grill. Also I have one on each side near the rear tail lights for coverage when backing out of a driveway.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Just brush it off. The low amp draw is well worth the trade off. I am doing a group buy on the Amber Sho-Me bar is anyone is interested.


----------



## All In One Spec (Nov 8, 2006)

LED's are the way to go. If you have any problems with snow or ice sticking to them, just put a coating of clear tire dressing on the lense before it snows. Wipe it on with a cloth or sponge. This will help what snow does stick to it to come right off. I've been using strobe and LED on all my trucks. That was a little trick I was told by my lighting rep.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

All In One Spec said:


> LED's are the way to go. If you have any problems with snow or ice sticking to them, just put a coating of clear tire dressing on the lense before it snows. Wipe it on with a cloth or sponge. This will help what snow does stick to it to come right off. I've been using strobe and LED on all my trucks. That was a little trick I was told by my lighting rep.


All in one, do you have a specific product in mind I can link to? I am not sure I am clear on what you are suggesting to put on there. I wonder if rain x would be just as good....


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Gicon said:


> All in one, do you have a specific product in mind I can link to? I am not sure I am clear on what you are suggesting to put on there. I wonder if rain x would be just as good....


I think he's talking about the clear commercial tire dressing. I know Meguiars Endurance has a purple tint to it, but it would probably work just as well!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

rcpd34 said:


> Just brush it off. The low amp draw is well worth the trade off. I am doing a group buy on the Amber Sho-Me bar is anyone is interested.


I've been looking into the mini-led light bars for some time. Gen III led's seem the brightest and I am particular to the code 3 series. However, everything in Led's seems way over priced. I did come across a vendor on the web; http://www.viperlightbars.com/catalog.php/viperlightbars/ct/pd271864 That has a decent unit that is priced better.

I've used rainX on my truck windows and top revolving lights for years - simply great stuff. But, then these top lights generate some heat. I like the led's though.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm not familiar with this product, but there are a _lot_ of chineese knockoffs out there. "The Gen III" LED's are brighter,but much more effective. Depending upon your application, you may not need them. "Overpriced" is relative. You get what you pay for. E-mail me direct if you want to see what your options are.

Brian



scottL said:


> I've been looking into the mini-led light bars for some time. Gen III led's seem the brightest and I am particular to the code 3 series. However, everything in Led's seems way over priced. I did come across a vendor on the web; http://www.viperlightbars.com/catalog.php/viperlightbars/ct/pd271864 That has a decent unit that is priced better.
> 
> I've used rainX on my truck windows and top revolving lights for years - simply great stuff. But, then these top lights generate some heat. I like the led's though.


----------

